# Does no one have Standard Rex rabbits anymore?



## UnlabeledMama (May 23, 2013)

I live in Western NC and I have been looking everywhere for Standard Rex rabbits.  I really don't want to drive more then 4 hours or so!


----------



## animalmom (May 23, 2013)

Did you check the ARBA website for breeders in your area?  American Rabbit Breeders Association, arba.net and you don't have to be a member to wander through their website.  Just a thought.


----------



## UnlabeledMama (May 24, 2013)

Yes I did.  I also went on rabbit breeders.com.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (May 24, 2013)

Maybe you should try attending a local ARBA show in your area, you might find a breeder at the show with Standard Rex.


----------



## WorldTreeRabbitry (Sep 24, 2013)

Unlabled Mama, are you still looking for Standard Rex?  I have a very sweet buck that I just don't have a real use for in my breeding program. I had thought to get into Rex but ended up raising Harlequins instead.

Send me an email if you get this and you are still looking.  I am in southern, DE so a bit further than 4 hours but I have friends in western NC and we could possibly work something out.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol, if you ever come up to Alberta, Canada, I have lots of Standred Rex!!!! Many different colored solids, booted, broken, charlies,!!!  
Good luck in your search close to home!! There must be someone around there!!!


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Sep 24, 2013)

I live in Southern California - I know of a breeder with many colors of standard rex in my area.  Probably doesn't help you, but I thought I would mention it just in case.


----------



## AshB (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been having the same trouble. I did find one breeder in SC. No idea if she's legit, but for what it's worth...

Julie Bryant
Lexington, SC
Otters, Reds, and Broken
Email:julied.bryant@worldnet.att.net


----------



## Andrei (Dec 10, 2013)

Have you checked Craiglist?
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/4197697343.html


----------



## AshB (Dec 10, 2013)

Andrei said:


> Have you checked Craiglist?
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/4197697343.html




Those are Mini Rex not Standard. The Havanas look cool though.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 11, 2013)

In today's world nobody likes the word "standard" so when selling something extreme words like mini or giant are being used.
I went to see a GIANT Chinchilla doe and at 2 yrs she was 9 lbs.


----------

